
Building Better Writers with Machine Learning - gnarmis
https://medium.com/espark-engineering-blog/students-in-school-today-will-be-graduating-into-a-world-in-which-written-communication-is-more-4b94a21fac61
======
asdfman123
If this were around when I was a student, I would have tuned my writing to
work for machines but be as incomprehensible/stupid to human readers as
possible.

